
Air Canada jet to make emergency landing at Madrid airport (Live) - edu
https://elpais.com/economia/2020/02/03/actualidad/1580742689_417636.html
======
edu
Flight AC837:
[https://www.flightradar24.com/ACA837/23be1953](https://www.flightradar24.com/ACA837/23be1953)

